# 98se files needed to boot hard drive Help!!!!



## rachelm (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi I have a 98 pc im trying to boot. The floppy drive isn't working & its not seeing the cd rom. I can access the hard disk by putting it in another pc. I've copied the cab files over to the disk but its not being seen. can you please help with any info on what files i can copy over to enable it to boot. I dont know if i need drivers etc thanks in advance. ps i can access the internet to download anything i need to put on the disk


----------



## Jimmy the Hand (Jul 28, 2006)

So... just to make sure I undertand the situation
You have PC1, which doesn't recognize CD-ROM and Floppy Drive. It recognizes the hard disk, 
but the hard disk is presently not bootable, and you want to install Win 98 to this hard disk. You can move this hard disk to PC 2, and here you can copy everything that is needed to the hard disk. 

Now, if this is the situation, I would recommend the following procedure.

Make sure you have a Win98 Boot Disk, and make sure there is a sys.exe (or sys.com?) file on it.
Put the hard disk into PC 2 as primary master.
Remove all other hard disks from PC 2 for security reasons.
Boot up PC 2 from Win 98 Boot Disk, select CD-ROM support.
If needed, with fdisk create new partitions. Note: Win 98 is fussy about which partition it would boot from. I don't remember quite well, but I think it must be the first primary partition on primary master IDE. Best is if you have only one partition on the disk.
Format it, if needed.
Clear the master boot record with this command:
fdisk /mbr
copy the system startup files from floppy (a: ) to hard disk (c: ) with this command:
sys a: c:
Make an appropriate folder on C: for the Win98 install files, e.g. "C:\Setup98"
Put in the Win98 install CD. Change dir to the Win98 folder on the CD, e.g. "D:\Win98"
copy everything from D:\Win98 to C:\Setup. 
Make another folder, and copy all the softwares, device drivers, etc. you will need to this folder. Because, if you don't have either CD-ROM or Floppy, you won't be able to install applications.
Turn off PC 2.
Note: Sometimes during the previous steps you may have to reboot PC 2. Do this always from Win98 Boot Disk, and with CD-ROM support.

Take the hard disk and put it into PC1 as primary master.
Turn it on. If everything is OK, it will boot from the hard disk properly.
After bootup change to C:\Setup98
Type setup



Hope it works for you.


----------

